

Watch SuperConf live - pelle
http://superconf.net/live/

======
pelle
Back channel on Convore <https://convore.com/miami-tech/superconf-back-
channel/>

------
nhangen
So far I've been really impressed with the presentations, particularly Viinyl
and Kid's Abacus.

------
acgourley
the header title on the page made me stop watching

~~~
nhangen
Are you talking about the missing ' or the title in general?

